# NJ - Is this Poa Annua?



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

Or fescue(?) seed heads? I had noticed this last year as well and thought nothing of it as it stopped "producing" after a month or two. It's isolated to roughly a 10x10 area and has only spread a few feet in either direction compared to last year.

I have roundup ready to go and will spray later today. edit: sorry but my pics never seem to properly post, even after adjusting their direction in my photo editor and saving.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

I don't think that these are seed heads from tall fescue. It looks more like KBG and also Poa annua in the first picture. Look at the ligule. It's short with KBG and long with Annua. There seems to be a torn rhizome in the third picture. That would match KBG.


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

2L8 said:


> I don't think that these are seed heads from tall fescue. It looks more like KBG and also Poa annua in the first picture. Look at the ligule. It's short with KBG and long with Annua. There seems to be a torn rhizome in the third picture. That would match KBG.


Good eye. It was pretty difficult to pull the entire root up too. Other attempts it just broke off, so I had to be careful when removing by pulling by hand.


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

Updated "birds eye view" pic. Seems to be "spreading" a bit.


----------

